# Att: Acrylic render users



## mad_at_arms (Aug 10, 2012)

Just been to my local Bunnings and they have Australian Builders acrylic dry render mix colours on clearance.
90gram, 240, 480 and 600gram tubs all $1.

I thought it might be worth mentioning.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Aug 10, 2012)

Cheers, will swing by mine and see if they are doing the same.


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 11, 2012)

Damn. Just when I thought I'd have a bunnings free weekend LOL

I always seem to come out with "extras"

Thanks for the heads up

PS which one is having the sale incase it's not across the state ?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 12, 2012)

Altona store has a few tubs left.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Aug 17, 2012)

They were all reduced to 50c at my local when I was there today. 8)


----------



## James_Scott (Aug 17, 2012)

Was rendering some blueboard in the backyard this weekend. Thanks for the heads up. Will call in after work.


----------



## eddie123 (Aug 17, 2012)

I normally use grout and it sometimes can be a bit flaky will this be stronger or is grout better?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 17, 2012)

better than grout.


----------



## eddie123 (Aug 17, 2012)

ill go tmmrw i hope there is still some.


----------

